# mystery snail burying itself



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

Is that normal? I have a cycling tank about 2 weeks in that seems to be doing very well but I am seeing a bit of algae on the rocks and want to keep ahead of that. I picked up a mystery snail and within five mins it had made its way to a corner and has buried itself in my sand. Is that normal?


----------



## SBPyro (Dec 15, 2009)

Does it look like this?
http://www.yamatogreen.com/MalaysianTrumpetSnails.htm

If so yes.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

no its a mystery snail (apple snail)


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What were parameters of water when you introduced the snail? That is weeks since smilax will generally climb out of the water if parameters are bad


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Aug 2, 2011)

My mystery snails (pomacea diffusa) dig every now and then. They did this most right after I first got them, but I saw one of mine digging just the other day (I've had mine since mid-June 2011). I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine do it all the time.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

Great thanks. I was shocked at how fast he moved across the tank. One min he was in the middle where i dropped him and the next time I looked he was clear across the tank in a corner burying himself. he has not moved since. Maybe he is just intimidated. I am going to name him sneaky


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

They are FAST, and they love to "jump" off stuff and float down. Very fun to watch.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

And hilarious when buoyant and caught in the filter outflow, swept down and along the bottom, then ascending and soon back into the outflow. It's a wild ride.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

wow who knew snails had personality  Mine is still buried though. I hope he isnt dead


----------

